

Freedom of expression in serious danger in Italy - markup

Yesterday the italian Senate approved a modification to a "draft of law" (sorry, I can't translate it better), if this draft was actually approved by the Chamber it would <i>seriously</i> limit the freedom of expression here in Italy.<p>This modification basically states that on the internet (differently from the real life, where you can -- but maybe they are going to <i>fix</i> this as well, you know), you can't organize civil disobedience (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_disobedience) -- if you do so, on a website, blog, or whatever, they would be able to force the ISP to <i>filter</i> the access to the offending page (or website). The ISP would face a fine (50.000-250.000EUR) if they refuse to do so.<p>Do you know any organization I can submit this crap, so that it will be possible, for the whole world, to realize what's going on here?!<p>Source: http://www.senato.it/japp/bgt/showdoc/frame.jsp?tipodoc=Emend&#38;leg=16&#38;id=391198&#38;idoggetto=413875 (in italian)
======
cb3
yeah, I was thinking EFF.

Might be a good idea as well to flesh out the issue in a blog post in a
comprehensible and accessible way. Explaining the importance of the right to
organize, why civil disobedience is important, et cetera.

Then spread it around the social news sites and get other bloggers to blog
about it.

------
markup
Thanks for the ups, I appreciate them. I will write something better and
submit to wikileaks and/or the EFF. If anyone has some other suggestion I am
all ears.

